# two puppies fighting



## uoser (Sep 21, 2009)

I have been trying to bring my Lexi (10 wk old female GSD) to my friends house to play with Bear (9 wk old male GSD) and everytime I bring her it gets way too stressful because of how rough they play. We have been trying to figure out if they are actually playing or fighting. He is much bigger than her and at first she always growls barks and nips at him and he just takes it. After about 3-5 minutes he starts to play back and thats when things get way too rough. It gets the worse when he gets on top of her and she just wimpers and cries. After he starts to play rough she just tries to run away and Bear always chases after her and jumps on her. Were actually planning on moving in together so we kind of need them to get along... any suggestions would be great and i'm working on getting a video of them so you can see exactly what I mean.


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

Have you tried introducing them on neutral grounds rather than Bear's home or Lexi's home? That might lessen up the tension between the two if they are in fact being too rough.

Another idea is taking turns with crating, although not ideal to some, it may be the best solution. When I first brought my second GSD home the two were kept separate, taking turns out of the crate and they did fine, and more importantly no one was hurt. Now they can both spend time out together, but if they start playing too roughly, we simply crate one of them or take them outside to burn off their energy. Although it is not important to me that my dogs are best friends with each other, I'd prefer mine to be best friends with me.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

^^^^
AGREE. If you need them to get along, then I prefer a gradual introduction where they don't even have to necessarily play with each other. I always introduce new dogs into my house through crates, and then through walks and training. It takes time before I ever let them loose together to play. Try walking your dogs on leash together or taking them to the park and playing with them in proximity but with the PEOPLE not the dogs. 

You could also cause some problems if you just keep throwing them together to "figure it out". They're both young and both have puppy manners. It *sounds* like Lexi is harassing the other puppy, and then when he retaliates she becomes uncomfortable. 

Also, in a few months you are NOT going to want 100lbs of dogs always roughhousing/playing in your house. You won't have a house left.


----------



## michel33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I started out with one gsd puppy and got him at just 6 weeks old. Later on I found out the family we got him from had one last puppy they were having a hard time placing so we decided to adopt him too, by this time they were both 10 weeks. When we first brought Gabriel home to get reacquainted with his brother Enoch there was some major puppy fighting that made me worry. It was always vocal though, a lot of showing teeth, growling, but never any broken skin. After a week the play was just playful and I never had to deal with either of them mouthing on my skin again (which was a problem with Enoch until we got his brother). 

Puppies can make a lot of noise but at that age I doubt seriously that it's anything more than puppy play. With my two it did sound worse than it actually was and I monitored them both and now they have a relationship where Enoch is dominant and Gabriel doesn't seem to mind. They are going on 70 lbs. and both are inside the house with me and the family and they never rough play indoors, outside they do but it's not serious and Gabriel always lets Enoch be the boss.
I've had to learn not to feel sorry for Gabriel and give him too much attention just because he is the submissive one. 

I would let them work it out under supervision as long as neither was being hurt. It worked wonders for my dogs although it did make me nervous until they calmed down.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I had a litter of ten puppies. Currently the remaining pups will be nine weeks old tomorrow. This is what they do:

One grabs a bone and runs for all he is worth. Two or three puppies chase him inevitably grabbing a hold of his tail. He swings around drops the bone and defends it. Two or three puppies jump him. He fights back. Another pup in another section takes a bead on a running puppy and launches himself from the top of the cot and flattens the running puppy. Growling and wrestling take place. Sometimes with the offending puppy sometimes with another puppy. Four or five find the rope bone and star pulling and tugging. A pup runs up and nips another in the back or butt and runs through the tunnel and around the crates, while the others chase. Some chase just because there is running. Some run into the crates and then defend them from all comers. Moments later a pup stops in one of the sleeping spots and plops down. In another moment another pup comes up and lays next to him. Then a third, then a fourth. Until I have all puppies crashed, sometimes all together in a pile. Sometimes all around the edges of the pen with only a paw touching a tail or butt. 

This is their way of playing. The pups in your case have made that move away from the breeder and are now going back to the play thing. One of them may have learned to play in a litter and not to bite so hard and just play. The other may not have learned to play in a litter, may have been taken away too soon and is unaware that he is hurting the other puppy. The ONLY way he will learn how to play nicely is if she is able to IGNORE him. If he continues to pound on her after she is done, she is getting bullied even if she seems to have started it. 

It sounds like she sees another pup and wants to play. He is too rough and hurts/scares her. This will eventually make her afraid to play with him at all, and maybe all dogs. 

What I would do is to let them get together, and the moment it gets too rough, leash them and do a training session. Then play with each individually until they are good and tired, then introduce them again. If they fall asleep good. If it gets rough right away, just separate them and let them go to sleep. 

Teach both dogs Gentle, do not encourage any rough play with people, simply ignore and refuse to play back or respond to the rough stuff. They have brains and will tone it down. Eventually if you remove the pup whenever the level of play gets too rough, they will learn to play less roughly. 

Good luck.


----------

